# INtroduction to Bourbon and Whiskey - Help me figure out what to try



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok...I'm a gin and tonic, or a rum and coke man.


I've been doing some research, and think I've found a good bourbon to try...Buffalo Trace...

Suggestions here, I've never had either straight up.

What are some good starter Whiskey or Scotch brands?

Bourbon?

When they say adding water, how much are they really adding? a tablespoon?

I understand neat and the cube...

I'm headed down to the local Spec's Liquor tomorrow in preparation for the bday party my girl put together for me...so let me know if ya would


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Crown Royal or Gibbons ...both Rye Whiskeys...very smooth


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Ted...

What about this whole water thing?


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

I've never been fond of bourbon, scotch, or whiskey. I had a bad experience with Jack Daniels years ago and didn't care for the taste when I sipped on my dad's Crown and coke when I was a teenager. I guess they seem to smell too much alike for me to get over it. Having read descriptions of a number of bourbons, they seem good, but I'm just not sure about it just yet. Maybe I'll have to give one a try sometime with a cigar.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

That's alot of what I'm looking at too Duane.

I've honestly never been much of an alcohol drinker myself, but I'm hearing of these great pairings of this cigar with a whiskey, that one with a scotch and another with bourbon. 

I already cant' stand coffee, it smells different from it's taste...and I just can't handle that...*laugh*

So I figure I'll give a couple of bottles a try, if I don't like it, I still have them for entertaining my friends and B/SOTL when they come over...


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

a good newbie one is Jack Daniels Singel Barrel or Makers Mark. I too am just starting to try scotches so I am curious to what others recommend. I have been told that the perfect starter scotch is Macallen 12


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Rowdymon. If you are not used to drinking spirits, then I might suggest that you start off with Brandy or Cognac. These are a little sweeter than Bourbon or Scotch. Pick up a bottle of Christian Brothers VSOP brandy (not the cheaper VS). Once you get to where you can drink that neat, then you are ready for scotch and bourbon.

At first, the brandy will seem very alcoholic. After a few days of sampling this, your brain will get accustomed to the alcohol and you will start to pick out the sweetness and the fruitiness. When this happens, you are ready for whisky or scotch.

Crown Royal is a mild whiskey. Makers Mark is a fairly mild bourbon. Glenlivet 12 or The Macallan 12 are excellent single malts that any visiting scotch drinker should appreciate.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks John...

How should one drink said Brandy?

LOL, right now a single G&T or a pair of beers and I get a pretty damned good buzz...

I have a feelin' I'm in for a few drunken evenings...*laugh*


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Great information given already. The borboun that I started with was mixed with coke - Early Times Bourbon. However, this is not a sipping bourbon - it is a bourbon best used as a mixer. 

The first bourbons that I started to sip were Elijah Craig and Woodford Reserve. Others worth noting are Knob Creek, 1792, Makers Mark, Bulleit, and Evan Williams Single Barrell. Bakers and Bookers are also often recommended, but I've had neither one, yet!

Enjoy trying them all out!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> Thanks John...
> 
> How should one drink said Brandy?
> 
> ...


I would suggest that you pour yourself a little glass...say 2 ounces...and sip it with your cigar. I am not really into "sniffing" my brandy, so I use a small glass designed for "cordials" - just like the one in the picture below. It is kind of like a shot glass with a stem.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> The borboun that I started with was mixed with coke - Early Times Bourbon. However, this is not a sipping bourbon - it is a bourbon best used as a mixer.


I drank an ENTIRE 750ml bottle of Early Times over the course of a week in Las Vegas - NEAT! It wasn't that bad, but I agree with you, it is really not a sipping bourbon. Oh, and I guess Early Times is not "technically" a bourbon...see below...



> From Wikipedia: Early Times which is now sold in the U.S. is not a bourbon whiskey, and labeled as "Kentucky Whisky", because 20% of the Early Times whiskey is aged in used charred oak barrels. However, Early Times which is sold at the export markets is fully aged in new charred oak barrels and is a true bourbon, 40% Abv. This bourbon has an old oak color, close to brown-sherry, a dominant vanilla aroma, and a smooth taste.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll give it a go John...

And thanks to everyone who chimed in.

Maybe I oughta start a novice drunkard blog...*heheheh*


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> I'll give it a go John...
> 
> And thanks to everyone who chimed in.
> 
> Maybe I oughta start a novice drunkard blog...*heheheh*


HA! Yes, and when you get totally looped, log in here and go on a tirade.


----------



## JPawloski-cl (Jan 3, 2008)

Not much of a bourbon drinker, but I have a buddy that swears by Makers Mark (they actually make Makers Mark cigars for sale on their site). I am a newbie in the scotch department, but the very best single malt I have tried to date was a 10 year old bottle of Laphroaig from the Island of Islay, which coincidentally was introduced to me at my favorite little cigar lounge in Alton, IL. I also like Chevis and Crown is good for something on the cheaper end of the spectrum. I would recommend going to a bar and trying various types before committing to a bottle.


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Grand Marnier on ice is very nice with a cigar.....another very nice rye whiskey...which I think is even smoother than Crown Royal is 40 Creek, Barrel Select...

As far as tonic Water I like Schweppes


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> That's alot of what I'm looking at too Duane.
> 
> I've honestly never been much of an alcohol drinker myself, but I'm hearing of these great pairings of this cigar with a whiskey, that one with a scotch and another with bourbon.
> 
> ...


Amen about the coffee as it's just way too bitter for me, at least unless I load it up with a lot of hazelnut creamer and splenda. I don't know if I could tell the difference between the best coffee in the world from the most rock gut stuff on earth. I drink more now than I did 10 years ago, that's for sure, so maybe I'm halfway there.

Another good option is to load up coffee with Bailey's and Frangelico.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Scotch Islay: Lagavullin, Jura, Laphroaig or Bunnahabhain (10 years up)

Bourbon: Elmer T Lee, Woodford, Makers, or Old Forester Birthday

I like Chivas, too..

For a newbie, water or ice to taste.. And don't drink it too fast.. Sipping is essential, just like drawing too fast on your cigar..


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

*Blanton Bourbon Single Barrel it don't get any better. Smoothest I've ever had! bout $49*

* Famous Grouse is one of the rare secerts in blended scotchs. Little known and priced that way. bout $17*


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I made the switch to Scotch but I like Wild Turkey 101, Wild Turkey Rare Breed (proof varies by bottling run usually around 104-108) and Wild Turkey 101 Rye.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Old Wiskey River....not that I have any compulsion to Willie Nelson - its a really good wiskey for $20.


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

my recommendations:

bourbon: woodford reserve. - i don't like bourbon, for the most part (a few college funtimes with beam, just can't smell it anymore without gag reflex kicking in), but this one is outside that realm for me. tasty.

scotch: macallen 12 is very nice to start with, the 15 fine oak is excellent, and the 18 just rocks. balvenie doublewood 12 is nice in a totally different, slightly more robust flavor.

irish whiskey: bushmills black is very nice. beyond that, just give me bush.white or any jameson's and i am a happy man. (jameson's 18yr special reserve that they sell only at the distillery is quite a fantastic treat, if you happen to be in their neighborhood.)


ps - i am highly envious of your quick and nonchalant trips to spec's. just got my first treat when visiting the younger brother in college station recently. i drooled for a long while.


----------



## JPawloski-cl (Jan 3, 2008)

I recently brought some 12 year Macallan back from the duty free shop at the airport. It was good, but not as good as the Laphroaig Single Malt. I did try Buchanan's (a blended Scotch) not sure what vintage but that was very good. I also tried Irish Whiskey (Bushmills Black Bush) which is not bad, and will be picking up some Red Breast for my cigar group's next herf. My herf buddies preferred the Macallan to the Laphroaig, but I did not (or is it, that someone else's expensive single malt always tastes better than your own). Has anyone out there tried The Dalmore Single Malt Cigar Scotch--it is actually made for drinking while smoking cigars? Maybe it is a gimmick, but worth a try. I am going to pick some up and will let you know. The important thing is to find your taste style, and then pick a variety in that style to hone in on what you really like--kind of what you do with cigars. Also, I think a good way to learn about these spirits is at a tasting event, but they happen rather infrequently depending upon where you live.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> The first bourbons that I started to sip were Elijah Craig and Woodford Reserve. Others worth noting are Knob Creek, 1792, Makers Mark, Bulleit, and Evan Williams Single Barrell. Bakers and Bookers are also often recommended, but I've had neither one, yet!
> 
> Enjoy trying them all out!


I am finally catching up with ER DOC! I am having my first taste of Elijah Craig, a 12 year old Bourbon. Very nice! It runs about $25.


----------



## nhcigarfan-cl (May 8, 2007)

smh0768 said:


> my recommendations:
> 
> bourbon: woodford reserve. - i don't like bourbon, for the most part (a few college funtimes with beam, just can't smell it anymore without gag reflex kicking in), but this one is outside that realm for me. tasty.
> 
> ...


i like all of these, but if you're new to the whiskey game I think Jameson's (the regular or standard blend) is a great place to start, pretty ease on the palate. From here give bushmills a try, then bushmill black then move to scotch.

Make the transition easy. IMO


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

jack or johnnie there both good.:dribble::dribble:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> jack or johnnie there both good.:dribble::dribble:


Which Johnnie should I try? Red, Black, Green?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Which Johnnie should I try? Red, Black, Green?


....don't tell me Blue. I am a working schmoe!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

makers mark or knob creek. and if you want to mix it with water (which I usually do), you put a few cubes in the glass, pour two fingers worth of bourbon, and then fill to 3/4 glass with water. I like mixing it with water because sometimes it seems it can be a little overwhelming.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Which Johnnie should I try? Red, Black, Green?


Don't try the red neat! only use it as a mixer


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Hmm, texasmatt... Are you a senior? Or did you not go to college directly after high school?

Or just have some good over-21 friends?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> ....don't tell me Blue. I am a working schmoe!


I'm a working stiiff too, black all the way


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> I am finally catching up with ER DOC! I am having my first taste of Elijah Craig, a 12 year old Bourbon. Very nice! It runs about $25.


Glad you finally got to it. I need to find some Buffalo Trace - that's the one on my gotta have list!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

stig said:


> Hmm, texasmatt... Are you a senior? Or did you not go to college directly after high school?
> 
> Or just have some good over-21 friends?


To answer your question(s) - nope, nope, and yes but I don't really need them. I like to think of myself as a pretty resourceful guy, and a decent bartender as well.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

JohnRider said:


> ....don't tell me Blue. I am a working schmoe!


Black neat or light rocks..


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Which Johnnie should I try? Red, Black, Green?


I don't care for the Red. The Black (12 Year) is good. The Green (15 Year) and Gold (18 Year) is what I drink the most of. I have yet to try the Blue.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't want to spend that much on a blend (blue).. I heard it was good, but I could buy stuff that I know would top it for the price (plus variety/tastes)..


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

the gold is there best blend.


----------

